# Just Cause 2



## PEPE3D (Mar 24, 2010)

Here some screen shots. Everything maxed out average 60 FPS.


----------



## D007 (Mar 24, 2010)

Now here's a game I think I might actually buy.
As long as some DRM crap isn't attached to it as well.
Looks phenomenal.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

use the edit button instead of multiple posting.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just got the full game tonight,it starts completely differant to the demo,and in a differant location.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this game worth getting or no?  I just heard "strip club in the sky" and was wondering...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

Without a shadow of a doubt buy it.Its probs got 200hrs of play in it,the area is massive and its lots of fun.

I will hunt for this strip club


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

Apparently:



> yes its called the Mile High Club, its a dance/strip club attached to two large blimp with a ship



EDIT:  Tigger you are a giant pirate, if you bought this say nothing.  If not, just give me a  in your next post


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

"A nods as good as a wink to a blind man" eric idle

If i like a game i WILL buy them,but i've been stung too many times by buying a game then finding its shit.Its not out in the uk yet though so i will make sure to not spend money earmarked for this.


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2010)

I like to call it the Techno Blimp. As you fly in closer to it, you can hear the music. This game is massive and awesome.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I will be posting screenshots when I am done installing "Linux."


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree massive and awesome,i'd put my vote in for game of the year for this without no doubt.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

I gots too many games to play. 

Metro 2033
GTA IV (might wait for the DLCs they said were coming to PC)
Fallout 3 GotY
Just Cause 2
Freelancer MP
Mass Effect 2 DLCs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I gots too many games to play.
> 
> Metro 2033
> GTA IV (might wait for the DLCs they said were coming to PC)
> ...



I am huge freelancer fan as well.  

Games I have to play

-Gmod
-BC2
-TF2
-FO3
-Want to get Metro 2033, but not sure yet
-And now JC2!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd skip metro 2033 i bought it and thought it was pants,personal opinion though.This game will get much more of my time than metro did.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

All I have so far.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

I see you got it then  enjoy its a full on awesome game.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 25, 2010)

I found this mile high club! its way of to the north east! it took me forever to get there, like 2 days of flying in game (bout 10-15 min) witch the little mini yello helicopter. i couldnt get inside it though?? maybe its for DLC or unlocked later in the game?? mines the full steam copy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pretty fun!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

It is pretty fun,theres so much stuff to do and to see it could melt your brain.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

So where is the blimp?


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was hoping this game would be every bit as good as i hoped it would be..lol
Been watching it in development for months.
So it really did turn out great then.
that's excellent news .
Screw Bad company 2 lol...
This is much more my kind of game and no kiddies and hackers to ruin it..


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

i haven't seen the blimp on the map, just jump in a chopper and look toward the sky, you will see it


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey any deals going on for this game?
Someone please post links if you find any. 

EDIT: oh wow that sucks.
It's only for dx10 and dx11..
What a load of crap..
Well they just lost a lot of sales.
what a dumb move..

Guess I won't be getting it after all.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

Although that sky strip club sounds incredibly enticing, I'm going to wait until Steam throws this on sale for <$30. I can see myself getting bored with too soon. Not that it wouldn't be fun, but if it doesn't have an interesting story to keep things flowing It would only last me a week.

Also, I love how the face of "The Scorpion" or whatever his name is looks completely different in-game than in the cutscenes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking now....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

Could this be it!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

Found it!!!


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

DAMMIT fine! u win gates!!
I'm looking for windows 7 now..
All these different versions/upgrades and what not make it really confusing.. XD


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

Win 7 pro x64


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone played the game with 360 controller shooting is bad the game is out in stores


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pro, eh I got 64 home premium.
dangit.. 
Maybe i should cancel or try to upgrade the order?

I hope this game is worth it..lol


----------



## ctrain (Mar 25, 2010)

could this be the first game that truly does DX10 right?

looks great, runs great, gameplay is hilarious.


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Still waiting for my digital download link from where I bought 7 from..
Twiddles thumbs..
I'll stay up all night if I have to.
Want my goodies..

I sure hope it does.
An OS upgrade for this..lol..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

Its worth it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 25, 2010)

I made a dual boot with Win XP specially for this game


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

The demo lagged quite a bit for me, I wonder if the final game is like that!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> The demo lagged quite a bit for me, I wonder if the final game is like that!



its because your PC is weak man, weak.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

It runs fine for me,not maxxed granted but no lag.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its because your PC is weak man, weak.



what


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lol i think mussels was just being mussels,course its not weak.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

tigger said:


> Lol i think mussels was just been mussels,course its not weak.



good lord man, your english has become fail!

and yes, 'twas a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm english so i'm allowed to fail at english ;P


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 25, 2010)

hey would the fianl game run well on my setup
demo lagged on max and other settings
anybody who has had both full game and demo is there any difference
thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

You should be fine,i've got a 512mb 4870 and it runs fine.You have a better cpu than me,so give it a try.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its because your PC is weak man, weak.



LMFAO  
Yeah I think your right, its been ages since I upgraded, about 3 weeks ago roll


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lol 3 weeks..
Just burning win 7 64 to an iso right now, so i can actually play this game.
Went and bought it at gamestop because I'm going to have a lot to redownload from steam already. XD
Freaking iso burn made me think it wasn't burning.
% never went above 0.
so i got ansy after about an hour and ejected it.
3.75 gigs was on it now..lol..
dammit the iso would of been 4 gigs when it finished..
If I had just waited.
stupid iso burner with it's non working %'s..
/slap iso..


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

D007 said:


> Lol 3 weeks..
> Just burning win 7 64 to an iso right now, so i can actually play this game.
> Went and bought it at gamestop because I'm going to have a lot to redownload from steam already. XD
> Freaking iso burn made me think it wasn't burning.
> ...



I bought Win7 HP the same way you did, digitally but from the microsoft store but I didn't download the ISO, I just downloaded the normal client file, it was about 2.8GB, expanded to about 3.8GB and I use a flash drive instead of a DVD disk, it was a easier process and it installs quicker


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 25, 2010)

this game is kinda hard. flying the planes is really hard and i always run out of ammo!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 25, 2010)

id love to buy this game but im in the same boat as having to many games to beat, i actually had to uninstall some steam games i hadnt beat cause i was running out of room on my HD lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is kinda hard. flying the planes is really hard and i always run out of ammo!



Flying planes is easy!  Get through one of those courses and you will be a good pilot by the end.  Stop by the local airport and steal a jumbo jet.  

I run out of ammo too!  I just call the black market, and use my melee (q) alot.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone seen the very large cargo/bomber plane yet? I saw it taking off while I was on a mission and the thing almost hit me, I haven't seen it since. It's definitely bigger than the commercial jet in the game. Then there's the fighter jet, and the warthog style jet. The fighter jet is very difficult to control in the air and on the ground. It has to be the fastest vehicle in the game. Does anyone else just like to travel via parachute and grappling hook? That's how I roll.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> Does anyone else just like to travel via parachute and grappling hook? That's how I roll.



Oh yeah, I find it really relaxing to just para-glide around the land, searching for cool stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, I might just have to re-install my GTX285 in my main rig for this game...


----------



## TVman (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

lol i stole a fighter jet and blew up an entire section of the main island LMAO!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 26, 2010)

just got this, its alot of fun.. missions seem repetitive but the open ended gameplay between them is great


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol i stole a fighter jet and blew up an entire section of the main island LMAO!



Now that sounds fun

Is this game anything like red faction guerrilla?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2010)

It is kinda like that yes.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> Anyone seen the very large cargo/bomber plane yet? I saw it taking off while I was on a mission and the thing almost hit me, I haven't seen it since. It's definitely bigger than the commercial jet in the game. Then there's the fighter jet, and the warthog style jet. The fighter jet is very difficult to control in the air and on the ground. It has to be the fastest vehicle in the game. Does anyone else just like to travel via parachute and grappling hook? That's how I roll.



me too! I've been trying to play battlefield the last few days but without the grappling hook/chute it's just to slow 

really though I am enjoying this game. like the first there is a TON of open space, which could make it boring but there are a number of ways to travel faster that make up for it.  if you learn the grappling hook you can get faster than a lot of the cars with it!


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey digibucc u have similar setup like mine
how many fps are u getting
i got 35 avg fps in benchmark at all high


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

everything maxed
1920x1080
Vsync off, 58-64fps.  monitor is 60hz so the fact that i can't keep it at 60 causes tearing. 

so i turn vsync on, it drops it to 30 but a steady 30, no tearing. looks pretty, all maxed, steady 30 so it runs beautifully. normally i'm not happy with 30 but for a singleplayer game as long as it's steady it works.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks will report results when i get the game
treid benchmark in demo only


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

any lost fans out there? apparently there is a hidden island out there with a mysterious hatch in the forest!!

http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/just-cause-2/just-cause-2-lost-easter-egg


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Anyone seen the very large cargo/bomber plane yet? I saw it taking off while I was on a mission and the thing almost hit me, I haven't seen it since. It's definitely bigger than the commercial jet in the game. Then there's the fighter jet, and the warthog style jet. The fighter jet is very difficult to control in the air and on the ground. It has to be the fastest vehicle in the game. Does anyone else just like to travel via parachute and grappling hook? That's how I roll.



lol love it.
After a few days of playing this game, I have to say.
This may be one of the best games EVER made.
It's everything gts 4 should of and could of been.
That's selling it short.
It's much more then gta could of ever been.
I am totally enthralled by how perfect this game is.

THIS is a truly polished game.
It looks just, spectacular and it runs so unbelievably good, it's like witchcraft must be involved.
using an 8800gtx I play this game maxed out on everything.
I don't use AA because at 1920x1080 I see no jaggies anyway.
Shadows on medium.
Everything else at max.
It just runs... so good.. and looks.. 
Man, I don't think I've ever seen a  game look this good.
Bravo on the Ambient occlusion with the sun.

Just cause 2 is everything a great game should be and some.
-1 for a crappy book, but you don't really need it anyway, because the game leads you well enough to get you familiar with the controls.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

D007... i swear, your posts are laid out like the love child of a poem and a haiku. It makes for weird reading.


edit: actually, it reads like an MSN chat log, when i think about it... hitting enter at the end of every sentence instead of a period.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2010)

It definitely is a true successor to Just Cause.  It shares the same quirks (related to controls) and same reptitive nature that can get dull over time.  There's two things Just Changes from Just Cause I don't like:
1) a standard dual weilding pistol with unlimited ammo in case your other weapons run dry.
2) a larger selection of vehicles an vehicles.
3) being limited to just three weapons at any given time versus awhole arsenel.
4) better voice acting.

And still no tanks--just a heavier armored scout vehicle.


It is still a good game but they failed to improve upon most of the weak spots in the original which is disappointing.


I'm at about 62% complete and 50 hours.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Apr 1, 2010)

I installed Win7 yesterday so I had the liberty to finally try the JC2 demo.

It runs really good.  I was surprised because console-pc games lately have been pretty crappy on PC.  I'll have to get this game when it drops in price.


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> D007... i swear, your posts are laid out like the love child of a poem and a haiku. It makes for weird reading.
> 
> 
> edit: actually, it reads like an MSN chat log, when i think about it... hitting enter at the end of every sentence instead of a period.



Funny, I don't even use any chat services.
Not Yahoo, msn or anything else, except an occasional facebook hello from family and what not.
What are you the critique nazi? lol..
I just do that in circumstances when I want to elaborate on a personal note, I think is particularly pertinent.
I don't talk in broken English or anything, I am very literate.
Spotlighting someones method of typing and calling it "weird" isn't very hospitable of you btw.
But I forgive you, because of your cat.. 

My point being.... This game is freaking great.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

D007 said:


> Funny, I don't even use any chat services.
> Not Yahoo, msn or anything else, except an occasional facebook hello from family and what not.
> What are you the critique nazi? lol..
> I just do that in circumstances when I want to elaborate on a personal note, I think is particularly pertinent.
> ...



I think what Mussels is trying to say is: After a full stop, hit space twice and start another sentence.  Instead of writing a setence then hitting return   The way you layout your posts is very strange.  No insult intended m8.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL how have I misspelt sentence?

EDIT: LMFAO, you removed your post!


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think what Mussels is trying to say is: After a full stop, hit space twice and start another sentence.  Instead of writing a setence then hitting return   The way you layout your posts is very strange.  No insult intended m8.



What am I in literature class? On topic anyone?  

EDIT: busting yer chops, but you misspelled it the second time, not the first. 
I had decided not to mention it "hint, hint". lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

D007 said:


> What am I in literature class? On topic anyone?



LOL, you just made a post saying that I had misspelt the word 'sentence', then removed it when you realised I was right 

Oh well, its all fun 

EDIT: lol, I see, I missed the n.....trying to type to fast 

back to the topis in hand.....Im finding JC2 a bit boring


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, you just made a post saying that I had misspelt the word 'sentence', then removed it when you realised I was right
> 
> Oh well, its all fun
> 
> EDIT: lol, i see, I missed the n.....trying to type to fast



lol refer to my above post.. ^^

Boring?, well I look at it like a game that has a lot of "come back to" value.
I can't see those graphics getting old. I'll just hop between it and a bunch of other games I still haven't beaten. XD.
I do find the ammo limitations annoying though. I really have to pay attention to it or I just go steal a chopper.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

D007 said:


> lol refer to my above post.. ^^



LOL I did 





I run out of ammo far too quickly on JC2 and its annoying me :shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2010)

Only three guns, I found, are worth toting around:
1: Pistol - Military bases almost always have at least on pistol in a container to fill up as well as a lot of military have pistols.  Revolver has no supply boxes and the fire rate is a tad too slow for my liking.
2: Submachine Gun - Military bases almost always have these too as well as military personnel.
3: Machine Gun - Elites drop these quite often and the thing is simply deadly fully upgraded.


I use SMG the most, Machine Gun when the SMG isn't dropping them fast enough, and the Pistol is my standby should those two run out of wammo.


I only change from those weapons when I know I am heading into a mission that requires something different (like a sniper rifle or rocket launcher).  The moment I see an elite drop a machine gun, I switch back to it.  Because of the auto-aim, virtually every gun can act like a sniper rifle, less the scope.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 1, 2010)

See for me it's different:
#1 Assault Rifle 
#2 Sawed Off
#3 was submachine gun, now is rico's pistols (from DLC)

I already had my weapon swithc buttons tied to my extra mouse buttons from BC2 - so one switches to main and one toggles secondary.  very easy and fast switching without losing aim.

use the Assault all the time. submachine when that runs out, and then sawed off or Rico's guns when that runs out.

Machine gun is good but a little more power than necessary.  less poer and more ammo on the AR make it worth it for me.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 1, 2010)

got the game and it good
but i utilises only one core , i thought it was mulri thread capable
and got even worse fps then demo and some tearing too
but the gameplay makes me forget all the flaws


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

whats this game like graphicly? story is a big part of a game for graphics is just as big a part for me.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 1, 2010)

graphics are good 
draw distance is the most amazing thing in the game and the game looks beautiful when looking from very high point in the game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2010)

It looks a lot like the original to me.  Alright but nothing ground breaking.


Story, from what I seen so far, is short.  Most of the game revolves around causing chaos (taking over settlements/bases/airports/ports).


----------



## D007 (Apr 2, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It looks a lot like the original to me.  Alright but nothing ground breaking.
> 
> 
> Story, from what I seen so far, is short.  Most of the game revolves around causing chaos (taking over settlements/bases/airports/ports).




Looks like the first one? lol. I have the first one and this doesn't even look close to the first one.
This looks a million times better in like every way IMO.
I bought JC1 just to see it. It's way uglier. It's like gta IMO, only better.



mafia97 said:


> got the game and it good
> but i utilises only one core , i thought it was mulri thread capable
> and got even worse fps then demo and some tearing too
> but the gameplay makes me forget all the flaws



Maybe you have multithreading forced to off in your nvidia control panel?
The game is quad core optimized I believe. If you don't want tearing, turn on vsync.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It looks a lot like the original to me.  Alright but nothing ground breaking.
> 
> 
> Story, from what I seen so far, is short.  Most of the game revolves around causing chaos (taking over settlements/bases/airports/ports).



Story can be short. Just skip doing the Agency missions as much as possible and focus more on the faction missions. Once the main story is completed it goes into "Mercenary Mode" and you just work on getting 100%

The main missions are epic. Lots of "whoa" moments.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Once the main story is completed it goes into "Mercenary Mode" and you just work on getting 100%



i didn't realize that. I was putting it off, now i guess there is no need to...
thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2010)

D007 said:


> Looks like the first one? lol. I have the first one and this doesn't even look close to the first one.
> This looks a million times better in like every way IMO.
> I bought JC1 just to see it. It's way uglier. It's like gta IMO, only better.


It's got lots of trees, sand, water, and mountains...yup, same to me. 





erocker said:


> Story can be short. Just skip doing the Agency missions as much as possible and focus more on the faction missions. Once the main story is completed it goes into "Mercenary Mode" and you just work on getting 100%
> 
> The main missions are epic. Lots of "whoa" moments.


I've only done 2 or 3 agency missions knowing that if I start hammering them out in a row, the game would lose its fun-factor instantly.  I'm at like 77% complete and almost 60 hours of game time...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

lol i was thinking "damn, i've been hammering this shit for like 8 hours now, i'd better save some for tomorrow"

yeah, 7%. i lold.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 2, 2010)

this game is too fun! unlike other boring open world games, I get to blow everything up! mountains and parachutes are awesome too.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2010)

D007 said:


> Maybe you have multithreading forced to off in your nvidia control panel?
> The game is quad core optimized I believe. If you don't want tearing, turn on vsync.



i have ati and this game vsync is broken therefore using d3doverrider 
now everything is fine but it still utilises one core


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

mafia97 said:


> i have ati and this game vsync is broken therefore using d3doverrider
> now everything is fine but it still utilises one core



ah yeah, i was about to say it works fine for me, but i always have D3Doverrider in the background.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2010)

any solution for it utilising only one core
i read various threads many users are having this problem but there was no solution
even one thread on official forum is there


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2010)

It is using 4 cores at about 50% each for me.  I did nothing special.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Runs on all cores for me too.

I notice when I alt tab only 1 core is loaded though.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 2, 2010)

i just picked up this game on steam, holy shit its a blast i was only gonna play it for a couple minutes to try it out next thing i know 2 hours have gone by, OMG so hilarous tethering humvees that are chasing you to the ground and watching them snap backwards, i was in tears, just plain awesome, planes are a little difficult to fly though


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 2, 2010)

best fun i've had, is i downloaded  The Bolopatch for unlimited ropes and unbreakable  grapples, so i attached 4 of the military guys and took off in  the pell (1 died before i got airborne  ) and then i spent a few minutes winging them around  the plane until i got bored and crashed into a silo.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

These are hillarious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTmyLsSWksM - Bolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3rSSd0opis&feature=related - Lust Cause 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tl2pQ63Ac0&feature=related - Tuk Tuk Laa Tribute


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

i used that to attach vehicles to the auto-cannon tank. and then drive around lfinging them behind me.  just drive past a blockade and demolish it without even trying...

that patch is fun. I had some issues with it so i don't leave it on, but sometimes it's  good addition


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 2, 2010)

i'm falling!
guy strapped to pell
two videos i recorded using xfire.. sorry about the first one not having sound.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning bolopatch, been having all kinds of fun with it.

attach all gas canisters to one chap then set them off


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2010)

Just finished it on normal difficulty:
Game Time: 72:06
Agency missions completed: 7/7
Fraction missions completed: 49/49
Stronghold takeovers accomplished: 9/9
Challenges completed: 75/75
Locations discovered: 369/369
Locations completed: 369/369
Resource items aquired: 2506/2700
Faction items collected: 300/300
Baby Panau statues destroyed: 82/90
Colonols assasinated: 50/50
Game completion: 97.55%


I think Just Cause is better than Just Cause 2 because it had far more agency missions with a lot of variety between them.  Only 7 agency missions is nothing shy of ridiculous.  The finale was also anti-climatic compared to the finale in Just Cause.  It was easy in Just Cause 2 while Just Cause, even on easy, it is a challenge.

Searching for boxes or stuff to blow up to get 100% in each individual town was nothing short of annoying.  I'd rather just blow up 3 baricades like what was done in Just Cause.  At least that felt more like toppling a government than picking up some crates.  Yes, it got a bit repetitive too but it's not like you were just hovering around in a helicopter for 30 minutes trying to find a barricade.

Also sad there aren't very many cities in Just Cause 2. and even when you are in the cities, they don't feel special like in Just Cause.  I might be confusing Just Cause for Mercenaries 2 in that regard though...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Anyone seen the very large cargo/bomber plane yet?



Yes, I found that is spawns in the south western airport, with a single runway.  A harrier type jet spawns at the north end of the airstrip and the cargo plane spawns about halfway down.  It kind of sucks, because if you try to take the jet, and the cargo plane spawns, you crash into it, and if you take the cargo plane it barely has enough runway to take off.

Edit: Damn, I completed the Airbase to 100% and now I haven't seen a single cargo jet spawn.  I saw 3 spawn just while I was running around collecting everything.


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still thoroughly enjoying it. 
I tried to get like max altitude then jump out of my chopper and let it freefall.
I wanted to tether to it from freefall while it was spinning and the alarm was sounding on it.
It was crazy fun..lol. falling above a spinning chopper trying to catch up to it.
Bulleting then leveling out to slow back down when i got to close.

Kind of sucked though, after all that effort when i finally did manage to snag it with a tether, it pulled me in then just knocked me off and wouldn't let me get back into the chopper.
Still a hell of a fall though.  

So gorgeous this game is.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2010)

installing it now looking forward to it, hope it lives upto what u guys have said


----------



## trickson (Apr 16, 2010)

*Just cause 2 !*

Just got this game any thoughts on it ? 

I never heard of it just found it yesterday looked at the spec's and they say enhanced for DX10.1 , 64 bit , multi-core . It recommends windows 7 OS and really high end parts to run ,  ( good that is   ) .  I can't play much today as well my tooth is all f'ed up and they messed it up BAD at the dentists ! He couldn't even PULL IT I AM IN SO MUCH PAIN ! oh man any way . I want your take on this . I think this game is the kind we want to see , The kind made for DX10.1 ! See I finally found a game that has what I was looking for , There are very few games that are out now that are written for DX10.1 and windows 7 64 Bit . So this is really good to see . What do you think ?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2010)

i liked it, still havent had much time to play it much

but its like gta4 you get to go around the map in many vehicles


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2010)

tigger said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt buy it.Its probs got 200hrs of play in it,the area is massive and its lots of fun.
> 
> I will hunt for this strip club



hehe, i got 102+ hours on it,  the campain is not much and it does get repetitive but has some fun eliment in it or i would not play it near every day lol..

Completed it on norning and now playing it on the hardest setting now and finding it just as much fun as i love blowing up shit and killing people. gotta love using a grappling hook on people and cars.  Had a little fun jumping on cars and attaching them to bridges as they went past lol.


----------



## Stak (Jun 26, 2010)

Just was watching e3 2009 and just cause 2 had a total of 0 awards  or nominations  not even for best graphics thats just wrong... I mean the gfx are better than almist all games on the market. 

I finished main mission now. And i am on 34.7% now... Man this game takes forever


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2010)

Stak said:


> Just was watching e3 2009 and just cause 2 had a total of 0 awards  or nominations  not even for best graphics thats just wrong... I mean the gfx are better than almist all games on the market.
> 
> I finished main mission now. And i am on 34.7% now... Man this game takes forever



i thought its graphics were pretty average.

Good yes, but thats just average for 2010 (unless you're thinking the console version, in which they all look like crap)


----------



## Stak (Jun 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i thought its graphics were pretty average.
> 
> Good yes, but thats just average for 2010 (unless you're thinking the console version, in which they all look like crap)



i mean best graphics won uncharted 2 and those gfx weren't that much better IMO . well. if you run JC2 maxxed 32xAA and gpu water and bokeh filters on it wins  but thats only NV


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys, you think Valve/Steam will put Just Cause 2 on sale before it ends on Independence Day?  I know the game is worth the $40+, but I'd like to try and save some cash off my credit card bill. 

*UPDATE*: Looks like my question has been answered...



> So this Saturday Just Cause 2 and all DLC will be 50% off via Steam.



Mike Oldman is the Community Manager of Square Enix London Studios.


----------

